# Appel à témoins



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je réitère mon annonce. Le magazine Univers Macworld recherche des utilisateurs de PowerBook G4 Ti afin qu'ils témoignent de leur expérience (6 mois et plus) avec le portable Pro d'Apple. Alors, si vous habitez Paris ou la région parisienne n'hésitez pas à me contacter. Merci et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2001)

encore un article sur benr en vue ?!


----------



## Bialès (23 Novembre 2001)

ah non ça suffit!!!
un peu à moi, merde.
Bon, j'ai eu mon Ti le 18 Mars, on est le 23 Novembre.... ça fait 7 mois!!
je suis bon pour l'article.

Cette fois, c'est moi que vous allez voir.


----------



## krigepouh (24 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Heu moi je ne l'ai que depuis 1 mois mon Titanium (avant j'avais PBG3 Lombard) mais je suis prêt aussi pour en parler (je l'utilise quotidiennement pour mon travail au détriment de mon G4 de bureau !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , je ne pense pas changer d'avis dans les 5 prochains mois, donc pour me contacter pas de problème, cliquez sur la troisième icone "E-Mail"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+

[23 novembre 2001 : message édité par krigepouh]


----------

